# Tail looking funny all of a sudden



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

If an adult mouse gets a croocket tail (sorry don´t know how to spell it or what word to use, the tail looks like it has been bent a little or broken sometime and grown back) is it the same as if a mouse is born with it, does the mouse pass it out to their babies? Or could it happen by accident?
This seemed to happen in one day, I´ve always looked very carefully on the tails to be sure they are ok and they all are except one day something had happened with one mouse.
This mouse is in a plastic "rub" that is rather low so he is always climbing in the ceiling, could he have gotten his tail cought there somewhere? There seems to be no other object than the ceiling mesh that could injure the tail, there are only toiletpaper rolls and some paper stuff in there, no hard objects.
Could another mouse do this? :|


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If it is an injury it cannot be passed on.

How old is he? In very young mice it can be difficult to see kinks, but they can become aparent as they grow.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

He is 3 months old, I felt like he was older but accourding to my little mousie book it sais 3 months now. Do you think that he was born with it then?
When are mice adults? He looks like an adult.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

If he only just developed it at 3 months, it isn't likely he was born with it. It was some sort of injury. Usually if they are born with it, it will be pretty clearly visible by 3-4 weeks.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow, didn't even know that was possible! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Good to hear! Yes this just developed this week. I am sure because I wanted to breed from him so I looked very closely at him to see if he was best of the bunch and also because I´ve handled him alot, he´s one of my favorites and very tame so I was always petting him including his tail (I think tails are just the cutest thing) so I should have noticed it if it was a problem before....but now I have to take a look at the cage he is in :shock: he got hurt somehow

p.s. sorry for my english, reading my posts earlier today they seem to be from a child or something but it´s just that I use my english so little that I am very rusty :mrgreen: but I understand everything fine (except for some of the genetics stuff sometime haha )


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't be sorry lol! i understand your English perfectly! >.<


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a female with an odd shaped tail. It bends and sticks up in the air like a dodgem car hehe,she had a litter and there tails were fine. She was born like this too ,I dont know if it may appear genetically in litters?but it didnt in this case.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

When they are born with it, it may or may not be genetic. I wouldn't breed with a mouse born with a kinked tail personally....I think its just asking for trouble down the line. One litter out of them without kinked tails doesn't mean its not genetic either. You could end up 2-3 or more generations down the line and suddenly have a whole boat load of kink tailed (or potentially kink backed...) mice.


----------

